# Hi First IVF started and new to FF ~



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hey 

I just started IVF treatment after 2.5 years of TTC.  Very excited and nervous. I have been lurking on these boards for ages, but now wanted to say hi. I am going abroad to Denmark for treatment as its so much cheaper. We have unexplained fertility but we know DH had sperm antibodies and I have a dodgy right ovary with adhesions.. fingers crossed it works!!

What are bubbles btw?

Anyhoo - Good luck everyone!

Tulip xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

I'm new too - just done my first post. V similar situation to you - TTC 2.5 years and largely unexplained tho' our new clinic have just found adhesions behind left ovary, so who knows if that's it.

Started first cycle of IVF yesterday - I'm on short protocol so did 1st Menopur injection yesterday and 2nd this morning. I'm having a bit of a mare with drawing up the solution from the different pots though - how are you managing?

Good luck with everything hun


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hey Hen!
Wow - thats spooky.. same IVF treatment too.  Yes I am having a bit of problem with the needles too!. I pushed to much out this morning hoping it would just be air bubbles! eek. It's only my second day.. going to try a easier place on my tummy tomorrow. Thank god there's alot of room!

Best of luck with it!


----------



## KTT (May 29, 2007)

Hi all

I am 3/4's of the way through my first IVF cycle.  The prospect of sticking myself with needles on the first day was awful, but it gets easier.  And as the old saying goes, no pain no gain! Mind you I wont be showing my tummy to anyone as I look like I have been kicked in it!!!  Very pretty purple though! LOL

I am on the 5th day of Menopur and had 1st scan this morning.  Have grown 13 follies!!

Good luck to you all.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF Tulip

Its great to see you posting after being a lurker 
I see you've already found & posted on a couple of boards relating to Denmark & Queen Marys Hosptial and youve sussed your signature 

I do have a link or two more that you may find useful, feel free however to post anywhere on FF just pop back here and let us know how you get on from time to time 

*For Cycle buddies ~* Choose _May/June _ once you get on the main board 
CLICK HERE

*G&B - Community board*
CLICK HERE

*Photography ~*
CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~*
CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis~*
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the help tab too 
Check out the Locations boards for your home town

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask!
~Dizzi~




> What are bubbles btw?


Meanings~
CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi Tulip and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and you have been left some great links to try out.

I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Wow thanks for such a nice welcome.. I feel relieved that I am here I can tell you. 

There's so much to read on here, so I am off for a cuppa and will start reading. 

Thanks
Tulip xx


----------



## Angel129 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi Tulip,

Just wanted to welcome you to the site.  I know you will find so much support as I have over the years.  I hope that everything goes well on your first cycle and you get a BFP!!!

 


Love,

Angiexxx


----------



## Kiwimummy (May 5, 2007)

Hi Tulip,

Just wanted to say hope it all goes well. I have a friend who went to Poland for IVF after unsucessful treatment in UK and she has had success on both attempts!!


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Tulip  

We are so similar it's scary - my favourite flowers are Tulips - I had them in my wedding bouquet, lovely red parrot ones!

Will keep in touch with you throughout your treatment, given we're at such similar stages. Been to my clinic yesterday for help with jabs and now got it down to a fine art...bit of a lumpy leg this morning though!

First scan tomorrow (guess you've got yours today). Fingers crossed for lots of follies for you, hun. Let me know how you do.    

Take care

Mother Hen

xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hiya Mother Hen 

I had 15 follies in total, 5 at a good size (11 and 12mm) so hopefully all going well. I started taking the anti-ovulation drug yesterday too (day 6) and feel ok!. I am suprised as I thought I would feel weird and crazy..
How did you get on??


  

Tulipx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya Tulip  

Went for first scan Friday (Day 6) but follies not quite ready so back Sat a.m. and had 10 which were over 10mm - lead one now 14mm so started on my Cetrotide too. I'm also feelin' fine on the meds  , which I wasn't sure would be the case. Think the worst bit is doin' all the mixin' and drawin' up before the jabs.

Back for another scan tomorrow, so see how that goes.

Keep me posted on how you are doin, hun.   

Mother Hen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Tulip,

Just wanted to say a big   and good luck with your treatment. 15 follies sounds absolutely brill, i really hope you get loads of lovely eggs. Do you know when ec is likely to be? Im currently doing my first cycle of ICSI, and im stimming at the moment too. You should come over to the may/june cycle buddies thread cos were all at about the same stage over there so theres loads of folk to chat to.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Tulip, hun - just wonder how you are doin' as not heard from you.  

Have you got to egg collection yet? Mine is tomorrow. Eeek!

Whatever stage you're at, sending you lots of love and luck    

Mother Hen

xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi Hun,

I am here in sunny copenhagen feeling alot better after yesterday's egg collection.  They got 4 good quality eggs they tell me and everything is going to plan so far. The procedure was a bit painful but you get some great drugs to help with that! (weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!) sadly those wore off quickly. It was so fast! we were in and out of there in 40 minutes!!!

So saturday we have the transfer!!! eeek!

Hopefully they will call today and see if they fertilised or not. 

So I am off to spend the day in a gorgeous little danish cafe and make my tummy feel better with lots of warm cake.

Tulip xxxxxxx
(30 months. First IVF June 07)


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya Tulip hunny, nice to hear from you  

Well, we'll be having our embies transferred same day then, as we're all systems go for Sat too.

We got 11 eggs and 8 have fertilised, which is fantastic - hopefully, we will get some frosties too  .

Enjoy sunny Copenhagen and your cake - sun is out here too so hubbie and I just been off for a nice lunch.

I'll say a little prayer for you tomorrow...keep me posted   

   for both of us

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## HelenJ (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi All

Have only just found this site today, so this is my first time!  I am also going through my first IVF cycle and I have found it really difficult as nobody around me has any idea what you are going through.  I had my day 10 scan today.  I am on the long protocol.  Unfortunately I only have one ovary and today found out I was also follically challenged.  Only had 4 follicles, one was of a good size but the other 3 were small.  They have decided to sacrifice the one big one in the hope that over the weekend the others will grow, and then I have another scan on Monday.  Can anyone tell me if it is possible that the 3 small ones will grow significantly in 2 days?  Very stressed as this is probably my only shot at this as my FSH levels have been climbing over last several months.........and I was 40 this year!  

Helen J


----------



## Lbc (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi, 

This is my first time here too. Started IVF May 13th, had my day 9 scan today and they found 50 follicles, got a phone call to say they will do EC on Monday but will not ET because of a risk of OHSS, instead they will do FET 2-3 months later.
I feel like it's another set back since we have been TTC since Nov 03 and we had to do numerous investigations through the NHS with 6-8 months waiting times only to find out early this year that we didn't qualify for NHS funding because DH has DD from previous relationship. So we have to pay, but had we known that from the start we could have started the whole procedure a few years earlier. I'm quite conscious of the fact that time is ticking and I'm not getting any younger.

Sorry to moan and I know it's not the worse news but right now I feel it is.

I also feel maybe the excess follicles could have been prevented... they scanned me on day 6 and told me I was moving along really fast but they kept me on the same dosage. Is that possible?

Also anyone know how long I will have to wait for FET, how long it takes from start to finish and what's involved?

Thanks to anyone who's reading


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi Helen & LBC

Welcome to this site both of you . I think you'll find it very helpful. I certainly have.

I'm afraid I don't have any real experience of either of your issues, being on my first IVF myself. A moderator should hopefully pick up on your E Mails soon & help you find some answers..meantime, I'd perhaps try looking/posting at the following message boards on the site:-

IVF general Chit Chat:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Frozen Embryo transfers:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=8.0

Helen, don't give up on your 3 remaining follies...you only need 1 embryo to get a BFP. Sending you lots of positive vibes that they will grow quick  .

LBC - I agree, sounds like your clinic might have been a bit quicker off the mark to slow things down a bit - how frustrating.  
I've also had some less than positive clinic experiences (NHS too, so I'm with you there..they seem to be crap at admin!). It's not what you need, when the whole process is enough stress in itself! Hang in there, as you should still get some frosties . I know it means some delay, when you were all geared up, but don't give up hun.

Take care, you two.

Mother Hen
xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi Mother Hen

How did you get on?? I had one 2 cell and a 4 cell put back in! eeekk!!!!

It was a very relaxed procedure and I feel absolutley fine..

I hope you are ok too 

Much love to Helen and LBC - I sincerely hope it works out for you.. everything crossed!

Hopefully i can regain regular access to the internet when I get home from my IVF in denmark..

Tulip xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hiya Tulip

Went really well, ta. We got 4 Grade 1 (4 cell) embryos and 2 Grade 2s, so I now have 2 Grade 1s on board!   Am calling them Ant & Dec! We got to see them on the screen and they also gave us a photo of them! DH had a bit of a moment at that!

We also have the other 4 as frosties  

Am feeling fine at mo - pessaries aren't pleasant though are they? I guess the 2ww is gonna be the worst bit as you can't actually do anything.  

When do you come back to the UK hun? Hope you have a safe journey - keeping everything crossed for you.   

Do keep me posted if you can. Are you off work for your 2ww? My test date is 25th June, what date did they give you?

Will be rooting for you  

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## tinastar (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi

Just thought I'd say a quick hello, also joined new last week, after years of 'just looking'!

We are just about to go ahead with our first FET too, did not have any transferred after first IVF in Nov, due to OHSS.  

Good luck with your cycle, keep us informed,

Tina x x x


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hi mother hen (and everyone - and welcome Tina, i am as new as you!)

My test date is 2 weeks saturday - 23rd June. So I guess I have to POAS on sat and if BFP then get the blood test on monday with my GP..

Cor blimey - 2 x grade 1's!!! go you! you did brilliantly..

We didn't get to see the embryo sadly.. I should have asked..

I am back home tomorrow.. I've had a lovely time here so it feels like a nice start to the whole 9 months (dare I dream?)

Tulip xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi Tulip (and everyone)

Just a quick post to say hi, and hope you arrived home safely.

Weather here is lovely, so hope yours is too, then it's not too much shock to your system after Copenhagen!!

Keep in touch & fingers crossed for both of us   

Welcome Tina - have a wander round the site< I'm sure you'll find it helpful - best of luck with your FET hun

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

How are you doing Mother Hen??

I am dreading these last few days! - I am running out of things to do and it's not getting a bit hard to keep PMA...!

I have managed to get myself sensibly thinking about when I can do the IVF again if it fails - August - so thats something positive. If you know what I mean..

Everyone is asking 'when am I testing?' and its driving me crazy - but they are lovely and being supportive - now I wish I wasn;t so open with the treatment, because If it doesn't work I'll be so sad...

Anyway!!! I'll snap out of it and go get some fresh air. I think that's what i need!

Tulip xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hey Tulip  

I know exactly how you feel, it's awful this last bit! My clinic have gven me a test date of 15d from egg collection too, so I've gotta wait till next Monday...aaaah!  

I too have already plotted when we could try again (so we can fit some holidays round it!). If we do have to do it again, we have to do it before I'm 40 (end Sep) to get our NHS funding. Could afford to pay, but given they've agreed...!

Whilst I think I've done quite a good job of the PMA bit  , I'm also trying to be realistic about the success rates at my age. It definitely gets harder to keep positive nearer the end! I've got a hypnotherapy CD, which helps. Here's some positive stuff for both of us:-

        


We are so alike, though...I've told quite a few people too, and like your friends and family, they've all been lovely but I can't imagine how I'll tell them if we don't get the result we want!   I don't want to become the object of people's sympathy all the time.

Have also had a real family dilemma as my SIL (DH's sis) is having her 2 kids (age 3 & 1) christened the day before our test day. Christening's not been arranged for that long and she knew when we were doing our tx?! I just can't face going...specially as it's the day my AF is due (& I'm normally bang on the nail). I have to call her tonight to explain! DH has to go, so I'll have to find something to keep me occupied...suspect I'll be on here a lot Sun!! 

When's your test date (sorry, that's me doing it now, too!)?

Well, hun...here's hoping for both of us...keep your chin up...we can do it  

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

oooh - its hard to get off line isn't it!!!

But I managed it today!!! Phewyyyyy - I actually managed a bike ride all around richmond park and now feel much better. I still have no real symptoms - only a enourmous spot on my chin. joy. Another good reason to stay indoors!

I am allowed to test on Saturday morning luckily, as DH will be there too.. although I secretly thought it would be best if I was on my own as I will probably howl at the moon if its a negative!! I'm known as a calm and relaxed, in control kind of gal - but secretly not with this!

I even bought a new shirt today - that'll show my womb! - I don't care about buying clothes anymore "just in case they don't fit when PG" 

Lets have a baby rain dance on friday night ok.  

 Tulip


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

OK kidda - I'm in! Spotty baby rain dances on Friday it is - my chin is covered in 'em! Think it's the Cyclogest pessaries. The things we do!!  

I know what you mean - I hate being out of control - I have a tough job and I'm usually pretty sorted, so I don't recognise this woman I am at the moment!  

We'll get through, you and me, hun. Think you should wear your new shirt Saturday!!

I am defo going out for that walk now!! You've willed me into it with your bike ride!!  

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

ok dare I tell everyone what a crazy person I am turning into!!?  

I am literally sitting around and can't concentrate on anything as I test on Saturday. How much effort is it going to be to NOT test on friday when I am on my own?? DH said I 'better bloody not' ! hee hee

I am also having strange constipation moments (sorry!! tmi) - I guess with all the progesterone pessaries?! 

Not tired or off coffee yet. No that I drink coffee - but I keep smelling it just in case! Its a good sign apparantly!

oh god. 

are these the longest days ever?

Please someone tell me to go 'do something less boring instead' (that shows my age!)

Tulip xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi Tulip, my friend

I'm with you all the way. Driving myself absolutely nuts.   Still no major symptom to speak off and the waiting is killing me.

Not helped yesterday by me finding out that certain members of my team, who have been told I'm off sick, have put 2 and 2 together, made 4 and think it's a great thing to spend their day gossiping about and spreading round the organisation I work for. To add insult to injury, they don't appear to be doing much of what they are paid for. Who'd be a boss?!  

I wouldn't care, but most of them are mums with kids and I bend over backwards to give them as much flexibility as possible. It has really hurt. Guess you live and learn, eh?!

Consequently, had a sleepless night last night combined with bad stomach pains - not sure if it was the tx or the upset!

Haven't forgotten our baby rain dance Friday night - I'll be with you, howling at the moon!!

Hang in there, chick

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

I got told that the cramps were the embies nestling into the womb and stretching things! 

It made me feel sooooo much better about cramps (whether they are right or not, i am determined to have PMA for the last 2 days!!!)  

I gave up being a boss for reasons like that! I used to manage too and got so tired of it - it's like having kids!. I now run my own thing. Much nicer!!! Sorry you have had a bad time of it. 

Sleeping - me too. Can't sleep. and I sleep like a log normally. But that doesn't stop me thinkng I am having PG fatigue instead of being generally a bit tired!  

2ww neurosis tomorrow? or on the chat room?


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi all

I'm new too, again been hovering around for a few weeks! 

I test on Saturday too Tulip but I have blood test at clinic. It will be day 17 (15 days from ET). I had 2 grade 1 replaced and have 3 frosties. 

Had a few cramps on Monday / Tuesday (day 12 / 13 - bit late for implantation?) but other than the sore (o) (o)'s (flippin Cyclogest) I have had no symptoms.

Stupidly did pee stick test this morning   (Bourn normally test at day 15 i'm day 17 as i'm on a trial so i thought it would be OK) and it was BFN... so now am very down in dumps. DH is staying positive and saying we have to wait until Saturday and won't know for sure until then... 

I am trying to walk every day - i normally run 25 miles a week and cycle same and swim too but have been told to do nothing except walk and very gentle cycling. I AM SO BORED!

All the very best of luck for BFP's all round on Saturday and for you Mother Hen on Monday     

T

xx


----------



## Wags (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi T - I'm new to FF as well and am just getting started with our second round of ICSI. But I know how you feel. I did the same thing on our first try and immediately regretted it. Try to stay positive and I wish you the best of luck!

Mother Hen - I don't understand why some people fixate on their single friends' love lives, and why some people fixate on when their childless friends/coworkers will have a baby.  They need to get a life! Good luck! 

Tulip - I know EXACTLY what you mean about the coffee! I hope it smells/tastes revolting to you soon!!


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Tfor3 - Hang in there hun and wait for your test date !!! 

Good luck everyone for a 

T xx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

thanks Tashja and Wags (over there in the States!)

Tulip - I haven't slept properly since my first injection and i'm a heavy sleeper too normally - what do all these things mean!? More importantly why do we spend so much time obsessing over it all! Also - re 'less boring intead' it's when you start wearing odd socks again you have to worry. I too am of that age!

I gave up being a boss earlier this year - voluntary redundancy gave me the money for the ICSI! I don't miss a minute of it. Having some 'me' time now. 


t

xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Hey tfor3 (good name by the way!)
Thats so funny about odd socks. I think it' started already and I am only (only?) 34.  Well I want to hear good news from you on here on saturday morning!!!  

How old is everyone else?

Hey Wags - second time lucky I hope.. I hope your first and second were/are good experiences... mine was not nearly as bad as I thought, so going through it a 2nd time won't be too terrible... When you have your EC?

Hi Tashja - thanks - we need all the help we can get. 

My mum just called  and told me to stop winding myself up and stay off the boards and go for a  I think she's right! so I shall go! 

One more day......     NO PEEING ON STICKS TOMORROW! I keep having to tell myself!


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

OK peeps

Tfor -   No more pee tests! Wishing you and my dear Tulip much     for Saturday.

Tulip - your mum is right - hope you've enjoyed your bike ride - it has been throwing it down here. I've been at my mum's for tlc and her famous roast chicken dinner....mmmm! Now about to succumb to a scone with clotted cream while I lie on the sofa watching yet more Sex & the City!! Sky+ is fixed too...yaaay! How sad am I?!!...Don't answer that!  . Now, no pee tests tomorrow Mrs....be strong. I'll send you some vibes...not sure they'll help, but I'll send you some anyway!!

Wags - good luck for stimms etc for your ICSI. I know what you mean about speculators..I met my hubby later in life after a difficult 7 year relationship - so had just got over my complex about wedding speculators only to bounce right into the childless speculation. GET A LIFE PEOPLE!!  

Wishing you lovely evenings all - same place tomorrow??!!

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## Wags (Jun 18, 2007)

tfor3 - no pee tests - you can hold out! I don't think I'd believe the test no matter what the result. If it was BFN I'd think it was too soon to tell, if it was BFP I'd think the test was faulty or be paranoid that the result would change by the time I took the real test. No good can come of it!

Tulip - I think I'll start stimming around 7/2, so ec would maybe be sometime around 7/12-ish. I do think the second time will be better...at least since I know better what to expect. It is a bit like riding a bike actually - the first day it felt strange to be back at it again - I felt a little less mentally prepared (since the first time I obsessed over it for weeks before starting and read every injection instructions sheet 10x) - but now that I've got a few more days under my belt it's old hat


----------



## 4everurs (Nov 12, 2004)

welcome to ff


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

I made it. 

I made it through the morning without peeing on a stick!!!!! MY GOD THAT WAS HARD!!!

But now I am drinking fresh mint tea and my halo is back in place. (it was slipping yesterday).

right, I am going to clean the house from top to bottom. That should take a day.  

 - I hope you managed it too Mother Hen!!
xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Tulip

Great to hear you made it through to lunch time, hun. I'm thinking of you. Hang in there till tomorrow. I'm sure that's the best thing to do. 

I am feeling better today - 2.5 days to go. At least DH will be around after today (apart from a bit on Sun when he has to go to his niece & nephew's Christening). I'm not going as AF is due that day for me and I'm usually bang on time - I just don't feel able to go. I know they say the drugs muck your timing up & fingers crossed we get to test day Monday, but I just don't feel able to take the risk of something happening at a Christening, of all things, surrounded by 46 adults & 18 children!

OOOOOEEEEEERRRR! Can't believe your test date is tomorrow, I'm so nervous and excited all at the same time for you.

                 

Keep yourself busy but don't overdo it. Everything I have is crossed for you, you've been such a lovely cycle buddy - I do so hope you get your dream.

On top of all the positive stuff above, here's some baby dust for good measure. Keep me posted!!

   

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Tulip, my lovely  

Not sure if you will get this before testing or not. Just popped on to say a last GOOD LUCK. I'm doin' the baby rain dance as we speak - not difficult given the amount of rain we've got today! Hope it brings you luck, hun. (You'd laugh if you saw me!!).

Do so hope it's good news for you tomorrow - keep me posted.

        

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi just wanted to say welcome to fertility friends and good luck to you all, fingers crossed for you.

  


Nicola


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Mother Hen and everyone!!!!

    

We did it!!!!

After 2.5 years and our first IVF we did it!!!

Oh my god!!!! It's amazing and i can't stop smiling.. Really us?? are you sure but we have waited a long time?? I can't believe its our turn!

We're due 1st March... 

and I just can't believe it. No real symptoms apart from cramps that are EXACTLY like AF cramps. boobs sore but thats from the extra progesterone I thought.. 

Thank you all for being soooo lovely and looking after me on FF. I so needed your help and support. Especially my lovely cycle buddy Mother Hen. I am watching out for yours on monday. You have to come with me to March!!!

  

Tulip xxxxxx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Tulip, honey I'm soooooooooo pleased for you.

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!  

           

Am sitting here with tears streaming down my face, I'm so happy for you. Have a lovely, lovely day with your DH. Bet your mum's over the moon!

I had a funny feeling you were, when you said about the coffee...but you just get so used to discounting signs, don't you!!

Blow some of your luck my way hun! Wishing you a lovely, healthy pregnancy. Enjoy!!

Mother Hen   
xxx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

well done Tulip - congratulations.

I didn't fare so well, got a   this morning. So will have to forge ahead with FET as soon as we can. 

T



xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Tfor

I am so, so sorry hun.   Lots of   to you and DH. Take good care of each other.

Hang in there, hun - you have frosties waiting.

Go gently with yourselves just now and give each other plenty of tlc.  You know where we are if you need us.

Mother Hen
xxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

Mother hen - you doing ok? STEP AWAY FROM THE POAS's!!! Hope you are coping ok.

Tfor3 - Oh my darling I hope today is a better day than yesterday. I hope you are able to go again next cycle..

Feeling a bit shell shocked today - is it ever going to sink in? Mums were ecstatic yesterday. lots of happy tears from us all. Still have major cramps - but much better with a hot water bottle strapped to me all day. I hope this is a good sign..

thinking of you
Tulip xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Tulip

Great to hear from you. Not doin' too bad. A bit tearful on and off, but not in danger of testing early. I resolved at the outset I wouldn't and I'm gonna stick to that. Boy, it's hard though.  

DH off to his niece and nephew's christening shortly (I've opted out) and I just shed a little tear writing the card, but am OK now.

Keeping myself busy doin' washing n stuff!!

Cross everything for me for tomorrow...I need it!!

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Mother Hen

I just want you to know I have everything crossed for you tomorrow too. You are right not to test early, I definitely won't be doing that again. 

    

T



xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Tulip, my lovely...I'm with you.

We did it....... 

         

I can't believe it on our first go....was so scary doing the test. We were up at 5am 'cos couldn't sleep!

Was dreading getting a faint line, but it's a lovely strong pink one!!

So glad we will be doing this together, hun. 

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Jinty (May 6, 2006)

What a lovely thread!!! Congratulations Tulip and Mother Hen, such wonderful news that you were both successful on your first go and there for each other the whole way through.
Enjoy the next 9 months
Tfor3, so sorry about your BFN
Jxxx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats Tulip and mother hen

Chris


----------



## Tfor3 (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations Mother Hen - fabulous news, so pleased for you!

  

T



xx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

I had butterflies in my tummy when I opened this thread this morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1  

WOHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! yay yay yay

     

     

   

Oh my god.. This is just the BEST way to start any day!

How are your cheeks? Hurting yet from smiling? I bet your DH had a spring in his step on the way to work today!

Cor blimey. what a bloomin rollercoaster!

What are your symptoms? do you still have cramps like me?, I have nothing else really - still like coffee, no sore boobs, but a little more tires that usual.

What are you doing today??

A very happy Tulip xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi my friend

Great news, eh! DH has the day off so we are about to go to Tesco (v romantic!) then off to his mum's for lunch and my mum's at tea time!

Got no symptoms at all, apart from have had bad indigestion for the last week (which my mum had with both me and my sis).

So glad we will be doing this together!

Take care

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## Tulip00 (May 29, 2007)

So how was the family yesterday? everyone thrilled I expect!.. 

Hope you bought lots of lovely goodies at Tesco!


Had my first pregnant woman snooze on the sofa yesterday afternoon!!! I don't know what came over me!  

Tulip xx


----------



## Mother Hen (May 22, 2007)

Hi Tulip, my buddy.

Doin' OK. I know what you mean about snoozing though. Was so exhausted last night after our rollercoaster day and our BFP that I went to bed at 8.30 and fell fast asleep - unfortunately, I forgot to do my Cyclogest pessary and woke up in a panic at 5am!   (Up at 5am again - we were up at 5am yesterday doing our test!). 

Couldn't get hold of clinic till 8am so decided to use it then, which turned out to be the right answer. I have to do 2 today and they said eveything should be fine. Did another test this am though, just to be sure!! All is well.  

Both families are over the moon..specially my mum and dad as they have no grandchildren. My sister has been married a long time, but her DH is much older and had the snip, so I was the only hope for grandchildren!

Got your PM about the other site, so will have a gander at that...need all the help I can get now as never been pregnant so I have so many questions! 

I'm back to work tomorrow, so won't have quite as much time to post, which might not be a bad thing as I do get a bit obsessed now and then! I'll be glad to get back, in truth, as I do enjoy my job. Just gotta sort one or two folks out and it'll be OK! 

Forgot to mention that we have very good friends who live in Teddington (we were only down there just before we started our tx). Think you must be near there if you're cycling in Richmond park. It is lovely round there.

Mum and dad are coming over to take me out for lunch today, so better get breakfast and shower!

Take good care hun

Mother Hen  
xxx


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Good luck to you all, and hoping you get a bfp.

Nicola


----------



## Wags (Jun 18, 2007)

Congratulations Tulip and Mother Hen!!!! I haven't read this thread in several days and just read your wonderful news! I'm thrilled for you both!!!


----------

